# ***Civil Engineers EOI/Visa Lodge Gang 2017***



## abdulkaleem81 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello Team,

This is a request to all the Civil Engineers in this Forum. Please lets gather here. I have started to notice that there are very less posts from Civil Engineers these days. Guys, Please step in with your signatures here. 

What is the waiting period in 189/190/489 for Civil Engineers?
What is the Cut off (60 or 65) in 189/190/489 for Civil Engineers?

Thanks and Regards 
MAK.


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi
I think cut off is 60 points and 65 and above will get invitation earlier.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi
> I think cut off is 60 points and 65 and above will get invitation earlier.


No, 60 and 65 points both gets invited at the same time. There is no lag or pro rata for Civil Engg. It's a direct invite in next round.


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> nitinr2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thank you,how can we know about the particular occupations cut off points in the previous invitation round.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nitinr2011 said:


> Thank you,how can we know about the particular occupations cut off points in the previous invitation round.


SkillSelect

Inviattions rounds


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abdulkaleem81 said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> This is a request to all the Civil Engineers in this Forum. Please lets gather here. I have started to notice that there are very less posts from Civil Engineers these days. Guys, Please step in with your signatures here.
> 
> ...


no waiting period for civil engineers - it isnt prorated till now

cut off is still 60


----------



## JD_Civil (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello,
I have B.Tech in Civil Engineering and M.E. in Construction Engineering and Management. I would able to get 55 points. Does I would able to get state Nomination from NSW or Victoria?


----------



## abdulkaleem81 (Jun 26, 2015)

JD_Civil said:


> Hello,
> I have B.Tech in Civil Engineering and M.E. in Construction Engineering and Management. I would able to get 55 points. Does I would able to get state Nomination from NSW or Victoria?


@JD_Civil JD : You will be able to get nomination from NSW without any work experience, while having 55 points. However, Victoria and Other states have their own work experience requirements.


----------



## JD_Civil (Feb 5, 2017)

@abdulkaleem81:
Hello,
Thanks for ur reply.
I want some more information.
If I apply for VETASSES for Construction Project Manager so for that I have to demonstrate work experience or not?


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

I just bought my tickets, flying on May 8th to Sunshine Coast QLD. Later I will tell you about jobs applications and experiences.

CIVIL ENGINEERING DRAFTSPERSON
EA Result: Positive 27 SET 2016
EOI 489: QLD 30-09-2016 with 50+10
EOI 489 Invitation: QLD on 04/10/ 2016
IMMI INVITATION: 01/11/2016
Visa lodged: 14/12/2016
CO contact: 21/12/2016 (ask for medicals and FBI Pcc)
Reply : 06/01/2017
GRANT: 12/02/2017
Landing: 08/05/2017


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi guys, I just apply my EOI today (March, 4th 2017). Do you guys know how to calculate the period to get the invitation?. Iam a Civil Engineer, 60 points, 189, offshore. thanks


----------



## new_man (Jun 27, 2016)

hiii all,
good topic AbdulKaleem, I hope to collect all colleagues to share our experience about civil engineers migration processing


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

Waiting for duplicate letter from EA, applying soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek6390 (Jan 17, 2016)

Guys . Im a civil engineer . Planning to start applying immediately . How abut we have a watsapp group for civil engineers ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhishek6390 said:


> Guys . Im a civil engineer . Planning to start applying immediately . How abut we have a watsapp group for civil engineers ?


can you ping me on the number i shared in PM ??


----------



## shwetafu (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have been quite a follower of this forum and its true that we find very little information shared for Civil Engineer. Although all other info are quite helpful and informative. 
I lodged my visa recently and waiting further. If there's any whatsapp group please let me know as well. I will PM my number.My time line below

EA assessment submitted(Fast track): Jan 13th 2017
EA Positive outcome : 09th March 2017
EOI Lodged : 15th MArch
Invitation : Next round 29th MAnrch
Visa lodged : 26th April
Medicals done : 1st May
CO assigned : Not yet
Grant : Only my assigned CO would know WHEN?


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

shwetafu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been quite a follower of this forum and its true that we find very little information shared for Civil Engineer. Although all other info are quite helpful and informative.
> I lodged my visa recently and waiting further. If there's any whatsapp group please let me know as well. I will PM my number.My time line below
> ...


most probably co will contact u around May, 10th. but u have to be ready with the PCC from all countries u have lived more than 12 months. if u haven't done yet, it would be better if u start working on it cause it takes some time.... best of luck mate


----------



## shwetafu (Jul 31, 2016)

beko303 said:


> most probably co will contact u around May, 10th. but u have to be ready with the PCC from all countries u have lived more than 12 months. if u haven't done yet, it would be better if u start working on it cause it takes some time.... best of luck mate




Hello , 
I have already uploaded PCC and medical was done too. How long does it takes for civil engineer to get the grant , approximately?


Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
Invitation: 29th march 2017
Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
Co contact : 🤞🏼
Grant :


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

shwetafu said:


> Hello ,
> I have already uploaded PCC and medical was done too. How long does it takes for civil engineer to get the grant , approximately?
> 
> 
> ...


it depends on the CO, u might get the direct grant or the co will contact u for further info. for the both cases hopefully within 2 weeks u will get an action...


----------



## shwetafu (Jul 31, 2016)

beko303 said:


> it depends on the CO, u might get the direct grant or the co will contact u for further info. for the both cases hopefully within 2 weeks u will get an action...




Thanks beko 


Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
Invitation: 29th march 2017
Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
Co contact : 🤞🏼
Grant :


----------



## kannanrvskn (Aug 23, 2016)

When is the next round of invitation going to be ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shwetafu (Jul 31, 2016)

kannanrvskn said:


> When is the next round of invitation going to be ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Should be every alternate Wednesday. May be tomorrow or next Wednesday. It's on their website.


Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
Invitation: 29th march 2017
Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
Co contact : 🤞🏼
Grant :


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

shwetafu said:


> Thanks beko
> 
> 
> Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
> ...



u welcome mate


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

kannanrvskn said:


> When is the next round of invitation going to be ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that next round will be on may 12


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

beko303 said:


> I believe that next round will be on may 12


i guess May 10th & 24


----------



## Numair16 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone have information about the skilled occupation list for 2017-2018? Has it already been updated? Is Civil Engineering removed?


----------



## imvenky89 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi all,

I am civil engineer with zero work experience. Can any one advice which skills assessment route to opt for and also advise is academic case study will be of similar format to CDR.

Regards.
Imve


----------



## imvenky89 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi all, 

Where can we find sample academic case study templates to submit engineers Australia for a civil engineer fresher.

Regards.
Imve


----------



## goravv (Apr 20, 2017)

Guilhermebv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just bought my tickets, flying on May 8th to Sunshine Coast QLD. Later I will tell you about jobs applications and experiences.
> 
> ...


Hey Guilherme, do you mind to send me a msg so we can talk more about your experience with 489? I am Brazilian too (evitando falar portugues aqui) and I am going to Australia in a different visa. I guess I am not able to send messages here. Valeu!


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

Hello Guys.

I'm also a Civil Engineer in the process of securing a PR. Would like to get information regarding the process. Kindly provide me with details if there are any whatsapp group. Happy to join.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I'm also a Civil Engineer in the process of securing a PR. Would like to get information regarding the process. Kindly provide me with details if there are any whatsapp group. Happy to join.


knowledge sharing for PR process is much more on the forum 

Process involves

- selecting an occupation code and visa type (189/190)
-English proficiency test,
-arranging relevant documents,
-skill assessment,
-eoi submission,
-invitation to apply visa,
-visa application,
-documents upload including pcc,
-medicals,
-visa grant

in case of civil engineers, skill assessment will be done by Engineers Australia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I'm also a Civil Engineer in the process of securing a PR. Would like to get information regarding the process. Kindly provide me with details if there are any whatsapp group. Happy to join.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...at-1st-thing-i-should-do-12.html#post12514498


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Just to share timings - see the signature.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> knowledge sharing for PR process is much more on the forum
> 
> Process involves
> 
> ...


Thank You so much Mr.Azam. Hope this is enough for me to start my initial processing. Will post in due time in case of any problems.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> knowledge sharing for PR process is much more on the forum
> 
> Process involves
> 
> ...


Mr.Azam,

Just in case, what are the other possible options to enter in to Australia for working rather than the 189/190/489 Visa Categories. I would much appreciate if you could provide me with other possible options.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Mr.Azam,
> 
> Just in case, what are the other possible options to enter in to Australia for working rather than the 189/190/489 Visa Categories. I would much appreciate if you could provide me with other possible options.


457 visa is the best option

Cheers


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 457 visa is the best option
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the input newbienz, but i'spose the 457 visa has already been removed from DIBP from the past March 2017.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Thanks for the input newbienz, but i'spose the 457 visa has already been removed from DIBP from the past March 2017.


It has just been renamed as temporary skill visa from March 2018

Everything remains the same as on date just 2 years validity if your job is on STOSSL and 4 years if on MLTSSL list

You can still very much apply for it even today

Cheers


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It has just been renamed as temporary skill visa
> 
> Everything remains the same as on date just 2 years validity if your job is on STOSSL and 4 years if on MLTSSL list
> 
> Cheers


That was really helpful. Just one more thing, should I need a sponsor to get 457 visa??? If so what is the procedure to get a sponsor????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> That was really helpful. Just one more thing, should I need a sponsor to get 457 visa??? If so what is the procedure to get a sponsor????


Yes you need a sponsor for the 457 visa

For that you would contact an employer to give you a job and sponsor,you

SEek Australia is a good site to search for jobs availability 

Cheers


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yes you need a sponsor for the 457 visa
> 
> For that you would contact an employer to give you a job and sponsor,you
> 
> ...


Thank You mate !!!


----------



## new_man (Jun 27, 2016)

i have a doubt my friends regarding the CDR, if some tasks are similar in two or the three CDR or any similarity between the three CDR. will EA consider this plagiarism؟


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Hi, guys happy to join to you here. Applied EOI on 29th June and delighted to know that civil engineer is still in 2017-18 list. How long you expect for me to get an invite against 65 points?


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> Hi, guys happy to join to you here. Applied EOI on 29th June and delighted to know that civil engineer is still in 2017-18 list. How long you expect for me to get an invite against 65 points?


We are likely to have an invite popping up in our mailbox on July 12 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> We are likely to have an invite popping up in our mailbox on July 12 :fingerscrossed:


Hey mate, hi again,,,we had interaction on expat forum's another section on engineers australia time frame..glad to see you here too.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

coolestbliss said:


> Hi, guys happy to join to you here. Applied EOI on 29th June and delighted to know that civil engineer is still in 2017-18 list. How long you expect for me to get an invite against 65 points?


I think you should get it in 12th July round

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdulkaleem81 (Jun 26, 2015)

JD_Civil said:


> @abdulkaleem81:
> Hello,
> Thanks for ur reply.
> I want some more information.
> If I apply for VETASSES for Construction Project Manager so for that I have to demonstrate work experience or not?


A highly relevant field of study is Construction Project
Management, which is the study of planning and controlling
building projects (ASCED). General management degrees without
underpinning or related studies in construction/civil engineering
or building would not usually be positively assessed for this
occupation. Qualifications in Architectural Studies with
supporting highly relevant employment will be considered on a
case-bycase basis.

Source : https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...essment/VETASSESS-General-Occupation-List.pdf


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi guys, did anyone over here took the cdr route for EA assessment? Usually how long does it take for our 233211? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi guys, did anyone over here took the cdr route for EA assessment? Usually how long does it take for our 233211?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I did, it took around 3 months for me approximately


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi guys, did anyone over here took the cdr route for EA assessment? Usually how long does it take for our 233211?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


19 days


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

hi guys


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello all, I submitted EOI on 7/7/2017 with 65 points, can I expect invite on 12 July, with best regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> Hello all, I submitted EOI on 7/7/2017 with 65 points, can I expect invite on 12 July, with best regards


Yes. Get Medical and PCC done now before you lodge.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Kamalc said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, I submitted EOI on 7/7/2017 with 65 points, can I expect invite on 12 July, with best regards
> ...


 thanks alot, thinking the same, but there was a little doubt in me regarding invite, that is clear now


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> Hello all, I submitted EOI on 7/7/2017 with 65 points, can I expect invite on 12 July, with best regards


hey mate,
I didn't get an invite with 65 points... How about you?


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> hey mate,
> I didn't get an invite with 65 points... How about you?


Isn't it too early? Shouldn't we wait for few more hours for email to arrive?


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> Isn't it too early? Shouldn't we wait for few more hours for email to arrive?


Even the skillselect website showing the same ceiling limits as before. The system I guess has not yet updated. Let's wait more and good luck!


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

*Invites*



coolestbliss said:


> Even the skillselect website showing the same ceiling limits as before. The system I guess has not yet updated. Let's wait more and good luck!


Check this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...invitations-july-2017-a-102.html#post12800698

Most of the forum users already got the invite. The Occupation Ceilings will be updated another day I guess.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Kamalc said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, I submitted EOI on 7/7/2017 with 65 points, can I expect invite on 12 July, with best regards
> ...


its a shocking day for all of us, I thought 65 for civil was good enough


----------



## iceycool (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello Everyone!!

My case...

*Civil Eng - 233211*
MSA CDR outcome - 3 APR 17
EOI submitted - 10 APR 17
ITA received - 12 APR 17
Visa Fee paid - 16 May 17
PCC Done - 08 May 17
Medical - 25 May 17
Visa Grant - _Waiting_


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

iceycool said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> My case...
> 
> ...


 u r one lucky man mate


----------



## shwetafu (Jul 31, 2016)

Civil engineer , No luck for 60 point?? Or even 65?? Please confirm guys if any one of you got invited today with 60 or 65 points civil Eng 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

I think having seen the pattern that no one less than 70 invited for any occupation, no one from June or July invited with exception of a few at 80 or 75, I think those people who had submitted EOI in Apr or May were creating a backlog, as till 30 June those occupation had no more vacancy and on 1st July vacancies had been created and civil engineering is not competitive so they have done this to remove the backlog first and then go back to normal to what they have been doing as this is not possible that a person with 60 points civil engineer got invite in last round of June and a 75 pointer not getting it in very next round, so we will get it by next round when things go normal as usual, don't worry


----------



## xasifsaeedx (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey fellow Civil Engineers
I have a few questions and i thought It makes more sense asking them here.
I just completed my Bsc and want to migrate. Could have used the 'ol study visa route, but occupation can be removed so I cant
So, 
1) I have little to no experience in the field but have done a huge research project and an internship can I work for few months and these three can give me a complete CDR?
2) if I lodge my application around May or June, and civil engineers do get removed in 2018 would I still be invited?
3) can I use same project for 2 career episodes?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi all,
It is nice to have a topic for the Civil engineers.

For me I am still wating invition since July 2016.


I have 55 points + (5 SS)
Age 30 points, education 15 point, experience 10 points... IELTS 0 point 

EA positive outcome April 2016
EOI SUBMITTED JULY 2016
Invitation NSW ......still wating!


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

*Information needed*



iceycool said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> My case...
> 
> ...


Hi Iceycool,

dear brother I am a Civil Engineer and I have submitted my application for state nomination for ACT Canberra with (55 + 5 SS) 60 points. Is there any chance of positive response.
Also my points will be 60 after 25th August due to my experience and I would be eligible to apply under 189. Is there any chance for me to get invitation with 60 points.

Regards


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone got invite today? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

no invite for me again


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> no invite for me again


Ur points? Eoi lodge date? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

I have just applied for an assessment (fast track) with EA today for 233211 Civil Engineer.

I hope all goes well.


----------



## iceycool (Jul 11, 2017)

Sajjad137 said:


> Hi Iceycool,
> 
> dear brother I am a Civil Engineer and I have submitted my application for state nomination for ACT Canberra with (55 + 5 SS) 60 points. Is there any chance of positive response.
> Also my points will be 60 after 25th August due to my experience and I would be eligible to apply under 189. Is there any chance for me to get invitation with 60 points.
> ...


Dear Bro.

I think under 189 with 60 points will be tough as it depends on the total civil engineers with 60 points in the pool. I still advice you to improve your score to 65 points which may help you to get request for ITA within next round.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

iceycool said:


> Sajjad137 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Iceycool,
> ...


 gone are the days bro when 60 pointers used to get invite in 2 days as civil engineers, there are now civil engineers at 70 who missed two rounds and people like me who missed two rounds at 65 points too, golden era I think is over


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

65 points Civil Engineer DOE 7th July here.
When are we gonna get invite?


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Fuch said:


> 65 points Civil Engineer DOE 7th July here.
> When are we gonna get invite?


 myself having same profile and DOE, we are on same boat bro


----------



## AytuncBes (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello people I'm a fellow civil engineer as well , how's it going


----------



## xjunkratx (Jul 16, 2017)

AytuncBes said:


> Hello people I'm a fellow civil engineer as well , how's it going




Hi, how are you? Have you applied or are still in process?
I am a recent graduate will apply soon after getting some info on cdr and how to approach it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AytuncBes (Jul 30, 2017)

*Casual Jobs*

Hello people I'm a Civil Engineer waiting for 476 visa approval , during job searching period most of us need a casual job to stay alive. I'm willing to hear experiences on this matter as well.

What are the easiest casual jobs to find around NSW area which requires little to no experience ?

What is the salary range expected after tax?

What was your story related to casual jobs if you've experienced ?

Let's discuss


----------



## AytuncBes (Jul 30, 2017)

xjunkratx said:


> Hi, how are you? Have you applied or are still in process?
> I am a recent graduate will apply soon after getting some info on cdr and how to approach it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm good thanks, my application is on going for visa type 476.Maybe we can create a facebook group to organize and inform each other in a better way and for better networking purposes.

The above post was meant to be posted as a thread.Please ignore (I'm new at the forum , mistakes could happen)

Cheers!


----------



## xjunkratx (Jul 16, 2017)

AytuncBes said:


> I'm good thanks, my application is on going for visa type 476.Maybe we can create a facebook group to organize and inform each other in a better way and for better networking purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Idk about Facebook group. Its kinda public. Here you can protect your identity and keep it as private as you like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey guys, just a quick one.

Is there any work experience required for the QLD EOI for visa 190? I thought it as two years, but on the official QLD page it seems there is no such requirement. Can someone clarify?


----------



## iceycool (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello Everyone!!
Occupation Ceiling for 2017-18 for civil engineer - 3296 and for construction manager - 5400. This is substantial increase than the previous year occupation ceiling list .... hope this is good for our profession - *Please share your views*


----------



## xjunkratx (Jul 16, 2017)

iceycool said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Occupation Ceiling for 2017-18 for civil engineer - 3296 and for construction manager - 5400. This is substantial increase than the previous year occupation ceiling list .... hope this is good for our profession - *Please share your views*




Yep saw them today. I think civil might be not be a flagged occupation anymore if they have increased the ceiling.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

iceycool said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> Occupation Ceiling for 2017-18 for civil engineer - 3296 and for construction manager - 5400. This is substantial increase than the previous year occupation ceiling list .... hope this is good for our profession - *Please share your views*


Wow. Awesome. Approximately how much was it earlier?


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

kiasuvivek said:


> Wow. Awesome. Approximately how much was it earlier?


2174 was in 2016-2017 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> 2174 was in 2016-2017
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi...Can u tell me that u applied under 190 for Adelaide...also -please tell me about job verification, I mean how they did?


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

Sajjad137 said:


> Hi...Can u tell me that u applied under 190 for Adelaide...also -please tell me about job verification, I mean how they did?


First of all fyi myslef applied under 189 subclause.

Secondly pertains to the job verification they called the HR personal and enquired.

Hope above is clarified.

Cheers


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> First of all fyi myslef applied under 189 subclause.
> 
> Secondly pertains to the job verification they called the HR personal and enquired.
> 
> ...


Thanx


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

iceycool said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> Occupation Ceiling for 2017-18 for civil engineer - 3296 and for construction manager - 5400. This is substantial increase than the previous year occupation ceiling list .... hope this is good for our profession - *Please share your views*


I believe a portion of that is reserved for applications from new Zealand. So this increase may not be representative of the actual case. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> iceycool said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone!!
> ...


 I don't think so, only 13 invites so far for civil engineers but 800 New Zealanders invited , the ceilings is for point tested stream only


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Glad to see all civil engineers here.
I lodged my EOI NSW yesterday. I just want to know your views on lodging EoI for other states.

Thank you in advance


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

new_man said:


> i have a doubt my friends regarding the CDR, if some tasks are similar in two or the three CDR or any similarity between the three CDR. will EA consider this plagiarism؟


I don't think repeating activities is considered as plagiarism. Even I have included some of the activities same as that of my friend. 

Cheers


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi all,

Glad to find a thread for civil engineers!
Submitted EOI on July 2017 for both 189 and 190 Victoria.
Any idea how long it will take for the invitation??
60 pts [189] and 65 [190 VIC]

Good luck to you all


----------



## Mujtaba003 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello everyone.. 


Its good to see all the civil engineers applying PR under one group. 

Is there any WhatsApp group for Civil Engineer Australian PR. 

If so please let me know. 

Regards, 

Mujtaba.


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

hi guyz,

Anyone got invited in this round of aug?


----------



## ohwhen (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent off my expression of interest for 233214 with 65 points yesterday on a 189. Guessing from what I've read it's gonna be at least 2-3 months before I hear anything?

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ohwhen said:


> Sent off my expression of interest for 233214 with 65 points yesterday on a 189. Guessing from what I've read it's gonna be at least 2-3 months before I hear anything?
> 
> Cheers


This guess is close to correct


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

*is there any whatsapp goup?*

Good to have all civil engineers here!!!

I am a civil engineer. Waiting for 190 NSW since May 2017. Can u please add me in the whatsapp group.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello everyone
Thanks much for this thread
Yesterday I submitted 190 visa (NSW) as follows:
233211 - 55+5 points
Ielts : 0 points (8-7-6.5 -6.5 R-S-L-W) - age 35 - experience +8 years 
EA positive within 14 days
How do you evaluate my chances to get the visa and what time frame is expected?


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hello everyone
> Thanks much for this thread
> Yesterday I submitted 190 visa (NSW) as follows:
> 233211 - 55+5 points
> ...


What I have understood from forum is that the current cut off point for civil engineers is 65 or 70. This means unless 60+ pointers are cleared, there is no chance for 55+5 pointers like me. However, analysing past trends, civil engineers with 55+5 got invite when the cut off point decreased. 
I think it may take upto 5 to six months to get invitation from NSW for 55+5 pointers. After invitation you still need to wait for about 3 months for your visa.
Hope I have replied your answer.
Thankyou


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

cn049 said:


> What I have understood from forum is that the current cut off point for civil engineers is 65 or 70. This means unless 60+ pointers are cleared, there is no chance for 55+5 pointers like me. However, analysing past trends, civil engineers with 55+5 got invite when the cut off point decreased.
> I think it may take upto 5 to six months to get invitation from NSW for 55+5 pointers. After invitation you still need to wait for about 3 months for your visa.
> Hope I have replied your answer.
> Thankyou


Sure you replied, thanks. However, I believe that there is not cut off for (2332 civil engineer) currently. Moreover, I think that the cut off is only for 189 visa, isn`t it?


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

cn049 said:


> What I have understood from forum is that the current cut off point for civil engineers is 65 or 70. This means unless 60+ pointers are cleared, there is no chance for 55+5 pointers like me. However, analysing past trends, civil engineers with 55+5 got invite when the cut off point decreased.
> I think it may take upto 5 to six months to get invitation from NSW for 55+5 pointers. After invitation you still need to wait for about 3 months for your visa.
> Hope I have replied your answer.
> Thankyou


Please see my timeline where u can get some real case scenario 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Friends..
Is there any nearby date for NSW to approve some 190 EOI`s of civil engineers ?
I am 55 pointer but optimistic..


----------



## balabala (Aug 15, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Friends..
> Is there any nearby date for NSW to approve some 190 EOI`s of civil engineers ?
> I am 55 pointer but optimistic..




Hi bro, 

I'm also in the same situation with 55 points. What's your IELTS score? Invite would be based on IELTS score, exp, cv, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> I don't think so, only 13 invites so far for civil engineers but 800 New Zealanders invited , the ceilings is for point tested stream only


Hi could you share the link where I can view the number of invites sent out until now for Civil engineering in each rounds?

Nvm. got it.. http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi could you share the link where I can view the number of invites sent out until now for Civil engineering in each rounds?
> 
> Nvm. got it.. SkillSelect


SkillSelect

See the occupation ceilings
47 have been invited this FY till the Aug round
If you want the breakup of each round, you can see the results for previous rounds individually and add them up
Cheers


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

balabala said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I'm also in the same situation with 55 points. What's your IELTS score? Invite would be based on IELTS score, exp, cv, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi.. mine is RLSW 8 6.5 7 6.5 (OA 7)
Experience: claimed 8.5 years - all 11 years
Engineers Australia positive within 14 days
What about you?
I hope we meet over there soon..


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

cn049 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Glad to see all civil engineers here.
> I lodged my EOI NSW yesterday. I just want to know your views on lodging EoI for other states.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Let's expect the best on 23rd Aug.

____________________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Sure you replied, thanks. However, I believe that there is not cut off for (2332 civil engineer) currently. Moreover, I think that the cut off is only for 189 visa, isn`t it?


I hope so...
Let's wait for the best on 23rd Aug.

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> See the occupation ceilings
> 47 have been invited this FY till the Aug round
> ...


18 were invited in the last round under 2332.

Let's wait for the best on 23rd Aug.

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Friends..
> Is there any nearby date for NSW to approve some 190 EOI`s of civil engineers ?
> I am 55 pointer but optimistic..


Try to get further 5 points.

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi could you share the link where I can view the number of invites sent out until now for Civil engineering in each rounds?
> 
> Nvm. got it.. SkillSelect


18 were invited in last round.

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No, 60 and 65 points both gets invited at the same time. There is no lag or pro rata for Civil Engg. It's a direct invite in next round.


I hope you are right.

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

JD_Civil said:


> Hello,
> I have B.Tech in Civil Engineering and M.E. in Construction Engineering and Management. I would able to get 55 points. Does I would able to get state Nomination from NSW or Victoria?


I think so, if you already have your skill assessment go for it and lodge your EOI asap.

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

Guilhermebv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just bought my tickets, flying on May 8th to Sunshine Coast QLD. Later I will tell you about jobs applications and experiences.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

*RE*



moniquestefanie said:


> *Try to get further 5 points.*
> 
> I got additional 5 points from nomination. No other way. I have 60 only but optimistic.
> Let`s Hope for better.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

moniquestefanie said:


> Let's expect the best on 23rd Aug.
> 
> ____________________________
> EA application - 30- Jun 17
> ...


Is the awaited round in 23rd August for 189 only or for 190 as well?


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

moniquestefanie said:


> Thank you in advance


Let's expect the best on 23rd Aug.
U can certainly expect for the best at 70 points, not others at all who are at 65 and below

____________________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> moniquestefanie said:
> 
> 
> > Let's expect the best on 23rd Aug.
> ...


 190 has no round, round is always for 189


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

moniquestefanie said:


> I hope you are right.
> 
> _________________
> EA application - 30- Jun 17
> ...


That applied last year, not today unfortunately though.

But with 70, you might be invited tonight.


----------



## iceycool (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello All

It's my suggestion that we should make a whatsapp group which will help us all immensely 
1) The present Job market conditions for civil engineers in AUS form the experience of the civil engineers who have already landed. 

2) Help us to networking or getting reference for job offers etc. 

3) About general social Life there.

4) Professional Do's & Don'ts.


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm happy with the idea of Iceycool. Please initiate the same guys 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

I agree with that guys..let's do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balabala (Aug 15, 2017)

There's a whatsapp group exist for Civil Engineers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

balabala said:


> <*SNIP> - kaju/moderator*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's for civil people waiting for invitations. We are asking to form a group post visa lodgement and so on. Hope this requirement is clear now!!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi engineers!
Any news?
September has already started. Any chances for a 190 invitation round?


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi engineers!
> Any news?
> September has already started. Any chances for a 190 invitation round?


 190 doesn't have an invitation round, it's for 189 only


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

By gods grace.... We received our grants today. 

Below is my Timeline

Civil Engineer – 233211 (60 points)
Visa Lodged(189): 14/03/2017
CO contact: 22/3/2017 (Adelaide GSM)
Responded: 24/3/2017
Employment Verification: 26/04/2017
Grant: 04/09/2017
IED: 23/02/2018

Congratulations to all who got their grants today. and I wish Good luck whoever are waiting for their grants.

And a BIG Thanks to the experts of the forum for supporting throughout the process. 


Cheers,
Bhupendra


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By gods grace.... We received our grants today.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!!! I PM you, would u mind for replying to it? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By gods grace.... We received our grants today.
> 
> ...




Congratulations. 
Did you show any work experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceycool (Jul 11, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By gods grace.... We received our grants today.
> 
> ...


That's Great News... Best Of Luck ...Do update on this forum about your plan and please do remain an active member specially in this civil thread!!!...best luck once again!!


----------



## abhinavfuture (Sep 4, 2017)

hi i want to join the group kindly help


----------



## abhinavfuture (Sep 4, 2017)

*group*

hi i want to join the group


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

Bad_english said:


> Congratulations.
> Did you show any work experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I claimed 15 points for that

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> Yes I claimed 15 points for that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Ok 
Now next step is to go and find job there.
Best wishes for future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> Yes I claimed 15 points for that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Bro Can u tell me please that how they verify employment?


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

Sajjad137 said:


> Bro Can u tell me please that how they verify employment?


As per my knowledge there are three ways to verify your authenticity of your claimed employment. They might call or email or do a physical verification.

Cheers


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> As per my knowledge there are three ways to verify your authenticity of your claimed employment. They might call or email or do a physical verification.
> 
> Cheers


Thanx for ur response....which one method was used for in case of you.......


----------



## afzalk3 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi huyz, i am new to this forum..
Nice to see all civil engineers here, i am civil engineer and submitted my EOI for NSW nomination with 55 point.
After reading the threat, i dont think it easy to get invite, and i must improve my score.
If you guyz have created whatsapp group kindly add me.
+971502077403


----------



## afzalk3 (Sep 8, 2017)

balabala said:


> There's a whatsapp group exist for Civil Engineers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please add me to group.
+<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate Content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

I got grant today, applied on 20 May-2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

Bad_english said:


> I got grant today, applied on 20 May-2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate  kindly share ur timeline please. R u in immitrackers? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RASF.Poli (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello, mates!

I've been a quiet reader for some time and now I decided to register and be an active part of this forum.
I've got lots of good information here!

I would like to know if you can add me into the WhatsApp group for Civil Engineers. 
As I am a new member, I cannot send PM or have a signature. How can I send my mobile number?

I lodged my EOI on 02/08/17 189 (60) and 190 VIC (65).
Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope that they keep inviting 1750 for the further rounds!

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bad_english said:


> I got grant today, applied on 20 May-2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello bros
see my timeline below. Fingers crossed for a quick grant! I want to leave Germany so bad 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

emp0mat said:


> Hello bros
> 
> see my timeline below. Fingers crossed for a quick grant! I want to leave Germany so bad
> 
> ...




Why so?) i left Germany with happiness, but miss it a lot now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meidarous (Jun 15, 2017)

EOI submitted - 14 June 17 (55 points 190)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 0 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points

Invitation by NSW : !!!!!!!1
Approval by NSW: !!!!!!!!! 
190 Visa applied through DIBP: !!!!!!
190 Visa Grant: !!!!!!

190 NSW - 55 points


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guyz,

Any idea when i can expect a 189 invite? holding 60 points under 233211


----------



## kannanrvskn (Aug 23, 2016)

just an info ...
How many us are yet to be granted ???
I applied on 21 st of June 
Brisbane office 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meidarous (Jun 15, 2017)

congratulations


----------



## meidarous (Jun 15, 2017)

meidarous said:


> EOI submitted - 14 June 17 (55 points 190)
> EOI Invitation - ????
> Age - 30 points
> Experience - 15 points
> ...


:attention::smash::fingerscrossed:


----------



## meidarous (Jun 15, 2017)

no cut off


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi there, 

Please help me out with this, i need to renew my skills assessment letter from Engineers Australia. How to get started, and how much will i have to pay?

Thank you,


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please help me out with this, i need to renew my skills assessment letter from Engineers Australia. How to get started, and how much will i have to pay?
> 
> Thank you,




Just creat new application, it will cost same as getting new one. 
Instead of uploading episode and all upload old assessment letter. Make sure to enter collage and name correctly. You will get new one within 2 weeks. 
Here is email reply from EA
From Engineers Australia’s point of view, the assessment does not have an expiry date. It is always valid.



However, the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) may have other requirements. It is our understanding that they would accept letters up to 3 years old.

If you require a Duplicate Skill Assessment outcome letter, then you will need to apply for one. The Administration fee for an outcome letter is $117.70 incl GST.

As we have now moved away from paper based applications, the process to order a duplicate letter is as follows:



* Log into myPortal with your CID/EAID https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/portal/user/login?destination=home .Your EA ID and email address 

* If you have not previously logged in, you must register for a password https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/portal/profile/register-password

* Click on the menu bar at the top right hand corner of the screen and select Migration Skill Assessment.

* Click on "Start New MSA application"

* Select the pathway that you originally were assessed under and all the additional services you were previously assessed in

* Upload all of the requested documents. If you do not have all of the original documents, you can upload a scanned copy of the original outcome letter in place of the documents you no longer have access to. All mandatory fields must be completed and it is very important the information regarding Universities and degrees is typed in correctly as this will appear as it is entered by you on your outcome letter.

* Pay for the assessment (please do not add the fast track fee)

* Reply to this email with your EA ID and Application ID and Duplicate letter in the subject line.

* Your application will be fast tracked to an assessor who will review your case and process the Duplicate Letter. If there is any refund applicable for additional services already paid for, this will be processed after the completion of your duplicate letter.

* Duplicate letters will be issued electronically within 2-3 weeks of submission




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

Here is another replay about original outcome letter


You may upload the scanned copy of the outcome letter, in case you don't have access to certain documents.



You may upload scanned copy in place of all the required document at report section and as a best practice may upload a covering letter that you have misplaced some documents and that's the reason you are uploading the outcome letter.



The fee is $107.00 +GST.

Email address is - [email protected]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bad_english said:


> Here is another replay about original outcome letter
> 
> 
> You may upload the scanned copy of the outcome letter, in case you don't have access to certain documents.
> ...


Thank you brother for the information...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kannanrvskn said:


> just an info ...
> How many us are yet to be granted ???
> I applied on 21 st of June
> Brisbane office
> ...




June is about ~50% cleared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceycool (Jul 11, 2017)

By God's Grace we got our Visa Grant today!! Thank you all for your help!! Best Luck for everyone!!


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

iceycool said:


> By God's Grace we got our Visa Grant today!! Thank you all for your help!! Best Luck for everyone!!


Congrats bro 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

balabala said:


> There's a whatsapp group exist for Civil Engineers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro please add me in that group


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Why so?) i left Germany with happiness, but miss it a lot now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lived in Aus for 2 years and fell in love with the country, people, nature, lifestyle and surfing.

Since I am back in Germany I can't cope with the people who have a stick up in their a** (sorry), the unfriendly mentality, the concrete jungle, the work culture, the politics etc.

For sure there are some things that are "better" in Germany, but ultimately it's a question of personal choice.

After all Civil Engineers get paid higher salaries in Australia compared internationally 

What reason did you go to Australia for and why do you miss Germany?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

emp0mat said:


> I lived in Aus for 2 years and fell in love with the country, people, nature, lifestyle and surfing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In terms of salaries it is the same here for me, i am ICT Business Analyst. Adding on to that tax system here is better here in AU.

Reasons i left, well, climate wise its better, 9 months of summer  (for us Europeans) is the key attraction. 

More relaxed work culture. Higher "end income". 

Lifestyle more suited for my family at least. 

I wanted children to be speak English as their first language... 

Safety of family was another reason i moved.

I am happy here in Australia, i have way better standard of living here, but i miss some little "perks" Germany and Europe offers, such as: 

Choice of food (variety of small non-chain shops).
Countryside (i lived in Schwarzwald, near Freiburg).
Ability to travel to neighboring countries for weekends.
House prices (!) 
Living 5 mins drive to ski resort.
Car prices for German cars. 
And a few other things here and there. 

Overall, i enjoy living in Australia, thats unarguable  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

*Visa grant*

Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:

Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
EA Applied on - 02-June-17
EA Positive on - 21-June-17
EOI Applied on - 22-June-17 -65 Points (Age-30, PTE-20, Degree-15) 
Invitation to apply received on - 06-Sep-17
Visa lodged on - 08-Sep-17
Visa Granted on - 16-Oct-17

The golden email has finally arrived.
Cheers.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:
> 
> Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> EA Applied on - 02-June-17
> ...


Congrats....

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:
> 
> Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> EA Applied on - 02-June-17
> ...


Congratulations mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Congratulationss

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Submitted my CDR today. Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone got invite today?

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

I have submitted my EOI on 27th Sep I am a civil engineer with 60 points still didn’t get invited ... it seems that there is a backlog ... hopefully will get invited in the next round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pramodreddy (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello Guys,
I have applied for Project Builder with 3 years of experience as a construction engineer and B.Tech Civil Engineering. Surprisingly Vetassess gave me a negative outcome stating that my Educational qualification is not highly relevant. Can anyone please suggest me for a positive outcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

pramodreddy said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have applied for Project Builder with 3 years of experience as a construction engineer and B.Tech Civil Engineering. Surprisingly Vetassess gave me a negative outcome stating that my Educational qualification is not highly relevant. Can anyone please suggest me for a positive outcome. Thanks in advance.


Why you didn't apply as Civil Engineer...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

beloved120 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 27th Sep I am a civil engineer with 60 points still didn’t get invited ... it seems that there is a backlog ... hopefully will get invited in the next round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, 60 pointers non prorata occupations are waiting for long... i wish it gets cleared soon


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

I submitted an EOI on 27th September with 60 points Civil Eng. and this coming February I will complete five years of experience and I will be eligible for five more points and my points will become 65 ... will the EOI update itself or should I submit it again ? I hope that I will get the invitation before that  ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pramodreddy (Oct 8, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Why you didn't apply as Civil Engineer...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


Well, my professions suit well for Project builder role. Moreover, there is no need for CDR. 
Guys, please help me!!!!!!!


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Does anybody has any info on Civil Engineers EOI movement as of 18th Oct..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

I just received 7+ in english test and have immediately submitted an EOI of 65 pt. Hope to get invitation soon.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

beloved120 said:


> I submitted an EOI on 27th September with 60 points Civil Eng. and this coming February I will complete five years of experience and I will be eligible for five more points and my points will become 65 ... will the EOI update itself or should I submit it again ? I hope that I will get the invitation before that  ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eoi will update automatically if you have kept end date of current employment as blank

i think you may get invite long before that


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chriskwoktk said:


> I just received 7+ in english test and have immediately submitted an EOI of 65 pt. Hope to get invitation soon.


congratulations... good luck


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Does anybody has any info on Civil Engineers EOI movement as of 18th Oct..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk




I have created a new thread for non pro rata 60 pointers, follow it, should give an indication ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

From the last round of September to the 4th oct round I calculated around 47 civil engineers were invited ... I will post the difference between the 4th oct and 18 oct round as soon as the official results for 18 oct are out ... I am keeping a close eye ...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey all

i've got 189 visa grant yesterday, any advise on looking for job in oz? everybody uses 'seek'? any better way for job hunting?

thanks.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

*Grant*



Fuch said:


> Hey all
> 
> i've got 189 visa grant yesterday, any advise on looking for job in oz? everybody uses 'seek'? any better way for job hunting?
> 
> thanks.


Congrats mate on your Grant. Cheers.


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

Fuch said:


> Hey all
> 
> i've got 189 visa grant yesterday, any advise on looking for job in oz? everybody uses 'seek'? any better way for job hunting?
> 
> thanks.




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> From the last round of September to the 4th oct round I calculated around 47 civil engineers were invited ... I will post the difference between the 4th oct and 18 oct round as soon as the official results for 18 oct are out ... I am keeping a close eye ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...any updates on EOI points/date FOR ITA...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

I received NSW 190 invite....actually it was received on 18 Oct but my agent was on vacation...should I wait for 189 invite or go with this...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> I received NSW 190 invite....actually it was received on 18 Oct but my agent was on vacation...should I wait for 189 invite or go with this...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


Mate, what is your points breakdown please?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Mate, what is your points breakdown please?


DOE:29-Sep-2017
189-65
190-70
Age:25 (33 yrs)
Education:15
English:10 (IELTS:L-8.5,R-8.5,W-7,S-8)
Workex:15
190 class: 5



Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> DOE:29-Sep-2017
> 189-65
> 190-70
> Age:25 (33 yrs)
> ...


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Any friend got invite today...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Any friend got invite today...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


See link below. Some people got invited today...well, unless their claims are false.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-189-eoi-invitations-november-2017-a-85.html


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes. Saw one civil post in that ... 19th October.. 70 points 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes I could see a 70 pointer Civil Engineer receiving invite....but not aware of any 65 pointer Civil Engineer...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Any invites for engineers today from NSW?


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Any invites for engineers today from NSW?




I got an invite ... I was having 60 points + 5 from state nomination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Any invitations today...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathesec (Nov 16, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Any invitations today...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


Hi Pals!
I'm a Structural Engineer (Trans Lines)
189 Visa-60 points
190 Visa-65 points (NSW)
EOI on 15th Nov-2017...

When can I expect my Invitation?
Any possibility of receiving the same?


----------



## Devangi (Oct 8, 2017)

abhishek6390 said:


> Guys . Im a civil engineer . Planning to start applying immediately . How abut we have a watsapp group for civil engineers ?




hey... Is there any group of civil engineers now???


----------



## Devangi (Oct 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> can you ping me on the number i shared in PM ??



can you add me also in whats app group ??


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Devangi said:


> can you add me also in whats app group ??


Could you add me as well? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## musa2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

Someone can add me in whats app group pls ,thnx .


----------



## musa2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

Devangi said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> > can you ping me on the number i shared in PM ??
> ...


Pls can add me also ,thnx.


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

Is there any group? If yes than I am I interested to join, please pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like nobody is responding.. Is it because there is no group? Shall I create a telegraph group? (it will be anonymous compared to whatsapp, so no need to be afraid of privacy) 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## musa2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Looks like nobody is responding.. Is it because there is no group? Shall I create a telegraph group? (it will be anonymous compared to whatsapp, so no need to be afraid of privacy)
> 
> pls go ahead,thnx.


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

musa2017 said:


> kiasuvivek said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like nobody is responding.. Is it because there is no group? Shall I create a telegraph group? (it will be anonymous compared to whatsapp, so no need to be afraid of privacy)
> ...


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Got CDR positively evaluated today. Next step EOI.


----------



## fadi hassan (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi dear Civil engineers

I have two general inquiries and hope to get some light on this darkness 

1- is there any hope for those with 60 points who lodge their EOI in this month under visa 189 to be invited this year? since ISCAH prediction that non pro rata with 60 points will not get invited at all this year

2- How many of civil engineers are currently in the pool and successfuly have lodged their EOI till this date? and how we can at least roughly estimate that? or which sources can provide such info?


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

Bad_english said:


> Is there any group? If yes than I am I interested to join, please pm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, ping to Sultan Azam and introduce yourself with your contact details he will add you to the watsapp group.

cheers


----------



## fadi hassan (Nov 16, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> Yes, ping to Sultan Azam and introduce yourself with your contact details he will add you to the watsapp group.
> 
> cheers


where is the number to pinged ? Couldnt find it anywhere here


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

fadi hassan said:


> where is the number to pinged ? Couldnt find it anywhere here


PM him he will provide it.

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

shwetafu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been quite a follower of this forum and its true that we find very little information shared for Civil Engineer. Although all other info are quite helpful and informative.
> I lodged my visa recently and waiting further. If there's any whatsapp group please let me know as well. I will PM my number.My time line below
> ...


Hi.. any update yet?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

iceycool said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> My case...
> 
> ...


Hi.. have u received grant?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fadi hassan (Nov 16, 2017)

I have sent my number but i have not been added to the whatsapp group yet.
I would appreciate if somone can add me 
<*SNIP*>* Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
Fadi *
Malaysia


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello brother.. any news? any expectations?


----------



## Devangi (Oct 8, 2017)

yes please, I would like to join the group.


----------



## Devangi (Oct 8, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Looks like nobody is responding.. Is it because there is no group? Shall I create a telegraph group? (it will be anonymous compared to whatsapp, so no need to be afraid of privacy)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk



yes please, I would like to join the group


----------



## Devangi (Oct 8, 2017)

musa2017 said:


> Someone can add me in whats app group pls ,thnx .



if you already add in the group then add me also.


----------



## njogu.june (Aug 10, 2016)

beloved120 said:


> I got an invite ... I was having 60 points + 5 from state nomination
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have two separate applications for 189 and 190. Or both 189 and 190 (NSW) on the same form?
Am a 233211, DOE 29th November for both 189 and 190 (NSW)


----------



## erickquinto (Aug 2, 2016)

The best chance of getting invited at this point is via 190. 189 is very tough. The lowest score that they invited the last round is 70. So to those who have 60 points only, we cannot hope for an invitation in 189 at this point. I don't know if they will lower it again to 60 points in the future. The best thing to do if we want to be invited in 189 is to level up. Get a better score in IELTS or PTE or add more experience (apply in the future).


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

*Telecom engr*

What about Telecom Engr with 263311. 
Is it pro rata or non pro rata .. 
I have applied recently for 189 with 60 points .. 
Any chance for getting invitation soon 

Thanks 
Hamid


----------



## erickquinto (Aug 2, 2016)

Hamiekhan said:


> What about Telecom Engr with 263311.
> Is it pro rata or non pro rata ..
> I have applied recently for 189 with 60 points ..
> Any chance for getting invitation soon
> ...


It is non pro rata. But at this point, all 189 applicants should at least be 70 points to secure invitation. As for 263311, you may check the current trend here Telecommunications Engineer Immigration to Australia PR Visa.


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

But so far 70 points are for every occupation. Then whats the points between pro rata and non pro rata .. So much confusion


----------



## erickquinto (Aug 2, 2016)

We can just hope and pray that they will loosen up in 2018. Try 190 for the mean time.


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah certainly. 
I am wondering that nursing got so many seats .. Its literally 16,000 and they also need 70 points .. Thats not fair .. 
By the way as far 190 concerned, as it mandatory to live in that sate for 2 years .. Or can we get exemption. 
I am in Melbourne and i don't wana move to nsw that's y bit reluctant towards 190


----------



## erickquinto (Aug 2, 2016)

NSW can let you go if you can show them that you exerted all efforts to find a job there and failed. But if you could find a job, they will certainly not let you work and live in other states until after you spend 2 years there.


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

hey fellow engineers

would like to know how's the engineering (Civil & Structural) in OZ right now? how long would it take for someone with 5years offshore experience to secure a job?
I just quit my job and ready to move anytime, do I stand higher chance to secure a job if I'm physically in OZ? 

cheers


----------



## erickquinto (Aug 2, 2016)

Fuch said:


> hey fellow engineers
> 
> would like to know how's the engineering (Civil & Structural) in OZ right now? how long would it take for someone with 5years offshore experience to secure a job?
> I just quit my job and ready to move anytime, do I stand higher chance to secure a job if I'm physically in OZ?
> ...


Since you already have a visa, you can go there and hunt a job. It is much easier if you're onshore.


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Has anyone from 2332 group got invited today?  Thanks


----------



## Tiger202011 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi ! 
What are the chances for a civil engineer to get invited for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Tiger202011 said:


> Hi !
> What are the chances for a civil engineer to get invited for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points


same points here as well with DOF 18th Dec 2017 
EOI 189 and 190 (NSW VIC) 
till now no response


----------



## karanveer251994 (Jan 23, 2018)

sir please add me too
its urgent my whatsapp number
+<*SNIP*> *See: Inappropriate Content, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Lavrchin (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi.... what's is Points required to get invite for a civil engineer


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello!
I'm a civil engineer.
189 Visa - 65 points
EOI submitted on 21st Jan 2018.

Wonder how long I will have to wait. Also, when is the next invitation round?


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Arunaravind said:


> Hello!
> I'm a civil engineer.
> 189 Visa - 65 points
> EOI submitted on 21st Jan 2018.
> ...


My Bro's case is same as of you with ANZCO code 233211. Are you thinking of SS ?


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

As of now, not planning to apply for SS. Your brother is lodging eoi for SS as well ?




J_Scorpion said:


> Arunaravind said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Arunaravind said:


> As of now, not planning to apply for SS. Your brother is lodging eoi for SS as well ?


He is still thinking for SS.

He is in South Australia with pending visa for few days. Looking at the trend of invitation he is applying for work permit of 2 years which he will be getting as he graduated from Australian University. He has already submitted EOI on 30th Jan 2018.

What do you think in how much time you guyz can get invited for 189 with 65 points ?


I am new here .... How to send PM ?


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

J_Scorpion said:


> Arunaravind said:
> 
> 
> > As of now, not planning to apply for SS. Your brother is lodging eoi for SS as well ?
> ...


I have no clue looking at the current trend. I guess only if the number of invites increases in the upcoming rounds, we have chances in the near future. 
Let's hope for the best.


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Did anyone get a visa invitation from 190 category who is having 65 points? I applied on 27th of October 2017 and still waiting :confused2::confused2:


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Got NSW SS now. Points 75 (with SS) non pro rata

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Got NSW SS now. Points 75 (with SS) non pro rata
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Pre invite 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Got NSW SS now. Points 75 (with SS) non pro rata
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Thanks. It's pre invite only. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Thanks. It's pre invite only.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


to clarify Its not pre-invite, no such thing exist  you are properly invited! As it is a proper invite to apply for state sponsorship it is a major step before ITA.  

It is normally takes 6 weeks to get approval and ITA, however, recently it takes a bit longer.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> to clarify Its not pre-invite, no such thing exist  you are properly invited! As it is a proper invite to apply for state sponsorship it is a major step before ITA.
> 
> It is normally takes 6 weeks to get approval and ITA, however, recently it takes a bit longer.


Thanks. So if I understand correctly, I accept the offer and send documents, wait for 6 weeks until they verify the documents and after EOI is granted, they will send the documents to DIBP to verify and then I need to do my PCC and health checkup and wait for 5-6 months until I finally get my PR. Is it correct? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Thanks. So if I understand correctly, I accept the offer and send documents, wait for 6 weeks until they verify the documents and after EOI is granted, they will send the documents to DIBP to verify and then I need to do my PCC and health checkup and wait for 5-6 months until I finally get my PR. Is it correct?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Steps: 
- You got Invitation to apply for SS
- You will submit application
- You get approval
- You get ITA
- You lodge your visa (i recommend have PCC and Medicals ready by this time, or if not upon request from CO) 
- You get grant
- You move to NSW


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Steps:
> - You got Invitation to apply for SS
> - You will submit application
> - You get approval
> ...


Thanks a lot 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone got invite today? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

kiasuvivek said:


> Anyone got invite today?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Doesn't look like any Civil engineer got invite today. At least so far?
Wonder what's happening ?


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Arunaravind said:


> kiasuvivek said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got invite today?
> ...


Yes very dissapointing


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

I just received the approval for state nomination from VIC.
Should I still wait for NSW? I heard Sydney has more jobs for civil engineers than Melbourne.
Although personally I prefer to live in Mel over Syd.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

chriskwoktk said:


> I just received the approval for state nomination from VIC.
> Should I still wait for NSW? I heard Sydney has more jobs for civil engineers than Melbourne.
> Although personally I prefer to live in Mel over Syd.


Heard there are some requirements to show you have sufficient funds for 190 Vic. Take care of that. Personally, all of my civil engineering friends went to Sydney. So I'm not sure about the job scenario in Melbourne. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Arunaravind said:


> Doesn't look like any Civil engineer got invite today. At least so far?
> Wonder what's happening ?


They are inviting only 75 pointers for non pro rata. Very difficult to achieve. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

Hmmm. And mine is just 65 



kiasuvivek said:


> Arunaravind said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't look like any Civil engineer got invite today. At least so far?
> ...


----------



## billsh (Feb 10, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> I just received the approval for state nomination from VIC.
> Should I still wait for NSW? I heard Sydney has more jobs for civil engineers than Melbourne.
> Although personally I prefer to live in Mel over Syd.


Hello. First of all, congratulations on the approval received! I have also submitted an application for VIC nomination on 5th Feb, as a 65 pointer civil engineer w/o SS. My experience is 5+ years and eng score is 7+ in Ielts which are just above the min requirements.
If you dont mind, can you pls share with us your info such as experience, eng score and etc. that makes your application stand out if you can think of. Thank you in advance!


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey guys!!
Is there a whatsapp group for civil engineers??
I am a civil engineer with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 190 nomination NSW.
What are the chances of getting a state nomination the next round??
DOE 25/10/2017


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

vanzizo said:


> Hey guys!!
> Is there a whatsapp group for civil engineers??
> I am a civil engineer with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 190 nomination NSW.
> What are the chances of getting a state nomination the next round??
> DOE 25/10/2017


I got invited with 60+5 bro back in November and my DOE was 22 Oct 2017 three days before you lol

You still have a chance ... civil engineering is a high demand occupation in nsw I heard 

Good luck



Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> vanzizo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!!
> ...


Hahah you lucky as mate!!!

Tell me more details about the process if you don't mind.. you received the nomination on the 22nd then what papers did you send them?
Then when did they get back to you with the approval and you were able to lodge in your PR application??
Cheers bro


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

billsh said:


> Hello. First of all, congratulations on the approval received! I have also submitted an application for VIC nomination on 5th Feb, as a 65 pointer civil engineer w/o SS. My experience is 5+ years and eng score is 7+ in Ielts which are just above the min requirements.
> If you dont mind, can you pls share with us your info such as experience, eng score and etc. that makes your application stand out if you can think of. Thank you in advance!


You can refer to my signature.
I think I have 12 yrs of exp that makes the difference.
All the best for you.


----------



## billsh (Feb 10, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> You can refer to my signature.
> I think I have 12 yrs of exp that makes the difference.
> All the best for you.


Thank you for the info.
I cant see your signature on the mobile but check it on the desktop page.
I hope mine will also come out shortly with positive result..:fingerscrossed:
Thank you!


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

*How to get PI from dubai*

any one knows how to get PI to become NER ? PI which is the insurance and is a requirement to become NER from EA
PS i am based in dubai


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Arunaravind said:


> Hello!
> I'm a civil engineer.
> 189 Visa - 65 points
> EOI submitted on 21st Jan 2018.
> ...


<*SNIP*> *See: Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
follow this whatsap group . with many civil engineers and other occupations 189/190


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

vanzizo said:


> Hahah you lucky as mate!!!
> 
> Tell me more details about the process if you don't mind.. you received the nomination on the 22nd then what papers did you send them?
> Then when did they get back to you with the approval and you were able to lodge in your PR application??
> Cheers bro


Yup got the approval and a skillselect invitation on 4 Dec ... lodged the visa application on 18 Dec and currently patiently waiting ...yes bro am lucky ... nowadays getting invitation with 60 is far from impossible lol 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello guys,

Did anyone here got a pre-invitation from NSW recently?

I am a civil engineer 233211 with points, 

Age 30

English 10

Degree 15

Experience 5

189/60
190 NSW/65


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

keshannilanga said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Did anyone here got a pre-invitation from NSW recently?
> 
> ...


Ya I got last week 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

kiasuvivek said:


> Ya I got last week
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Buddy! I'm hoping for the best


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

keshannilanga said:


> Congratulations Buddy! I'm hoping for the best


Thanks. But still a long road ahead. It will be atleast 3months for NSW to verify documents and nominate me. After that need to apply to DIBP which would again take another 5-6 months. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

keshannilanga said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Did anyone here got a pre-invitation from NSW recently?
> 
> ...


No one got with eng 10..only those with eng 20 got pre invites

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

kiasuvivek said:


> Thanks. But still a long road ahead. It will be atleast 3months for NSW to verify documents and nominate me. After that need to apply to DIBP which would again take another 5-6 months.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


You can patiently wait bro! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> No one got with eng 10..only those with eng 20 got pre invites
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


What do you think? Will people with 10 for English get a chance?


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

keshannilanga said:


> What do you think? Will people with 10 for English get a chance?


These days its not predictable .also for 189 there are only 300 invitations so points will not come down there also.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Any invites today for anyone? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

kiasuvivek said:


> Any invites today for anyone?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Only ine civil engr got invited by victoria


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## muftiiiiii (Feb 15, 2018)

hi Civil Engineers,

Can anybody help me in doing the CDR ????

And also, I my IELTS score is R8 L8.5 W6.5 S7,
Overall-7.5.

My score will come as-

Age 31 years: 30 points
Exp 8 years: 15 points
Education: BE Civil: 15 points
Competent English: 0 points

SCORE 60 points. What are my chances of invitation?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

muftiiiiii said:


> hi Civil Engineers,
> 
> Can anybody help me in doing the CDR ????
> 
> ...


PM me..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello everyone
EOI submitted on 24 JAN 18 with 65+5= 70 points under 233211 civil engineer for Victoria
What are my chances to get invite


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Any invites for anyone in today's round? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hello everyone
> EOI submitted on 24 JAN 18 with 65+5= 70 points under 233211 civil engineer for Victoria
> What are my chances to get invite


For victoria you have to apply online on their website

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> For victoria you have to apply online on their website
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi!

Could you please explain the steps of applying for VIC and NSW under 'Civil Engineering Professionals' category?

Maybe the website too perhaps? Thanks!


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please explain the steps of applying for VIC and NSW under 'Civil Engineering Professionals' category?
> 
> Maybe the website too perhaps? Thanks!


For nsw
Creat your eoi and select NSW in the prefered state and wait foe your turn

For vic
Go to official website liveinmelbourne some thing kime that and creat your account there and wait for your turn


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nsw- create eoi and wait
Vic - apply in their website + create eoi 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey civil engineers, is there any what's app group?


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,
I first lodge my EOI on Jan. 9th for Civil Engineer, with 55+5 points (NSW).
March 9, my EOI was updated to 65+5 points (NSW and Victoria).
March 20, my EOI was updated to 75+5 points (NSW and Victoria).

How long do you think I have to wait for:
1) a 189 independent visa based on 75 points, or
2) a 190 state sponsored visa based on 80 points?


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Just got my SC189 Visa invitation!
Got it on 75 points, EOI submitted March 9, DOE March 20th.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> Just got my SC189 Visa invitation!
> Got it on 75 points, EOI submitted March 9, DOE March 20th.


Congrats..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> Just got my SC189 Visa invitation!
> Got it on 75 points, EOI submitted March 9, DOE March 20th.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> Just got my SC189 Visa invitation!
> 
> Got it on 75 points, EOI submitted March 9, DOE March 20th.




Congrats (slightly belated) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Got invited.. 70 points. DoE 27th November 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

kiasuvivek said:


> Got invited.. 70 points. DoE 27th November
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations , good to hear from you. 
Could you plz share your details?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Got invited.. 70 points. DoE 27th November
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

For everyone interested, the latest updates of the number of invitations issued on March 21st is on the skillselect website - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/...#tab-content-3

For ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineers
March 21st total invitations to date: 379
Marc 7th total invitation to date: 368

Total ITA for Civil Engineers on March 21st = 11


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> For everyone interested, the latest updates of the number of invitations issued on March 21st is on the skillselect website - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/...#tab-content-3
> 
> For ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineers
> March 21st total invitations to date: 379
> ...


Wow.. Only 11 civil engineers granted visa this financial year? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

In the March 21st Invitation round 11 Civil Engineers were invited to apply for a 189 visa.

For the whole financial year-to-date its 379.



kiasuvivek said:


> Wow.. Only 11 civil engineers granted visa this financial year?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> In the March 21st Invitation round 11 Civil Engineers were invited to apply for a 189 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> For the whole financial year-to-date its 379.




Eh... hard times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

They won't come anywhere close to reaching their occupation ceiling.
I wonder if it's a lack of applications, or they prioritize other occupations?




andreyx108b said:


> Eh... hard times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> They won't come anywhere close to reaching their occupation ceiling.
> 
> I wonder if it's a lack of applications, or they prioritize other occupations?




Maybe the quota will be reduced in the new FY - we never know  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm just all very confused by the process.
I would imagine there are a lot of civil engineers out there applying?
Or does it mean that most civil engineers have points too low compared to people applying for other occupations, so by default most civil engineers are further down queue, and therefore fewer get invited?

Or are civil engineers just happy in their existing country, and have no interest in moving lol


andreyx108b said:


> Maybe the quota will be reduced in the new FY - we never know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> I'm just all very confused by the process.
> 
> I would imagine there are a lot of civil engineers out there applying?
> 
> ...




I would see it as a combination of the above: 

High threshold + limited number of ITAs + overall intention to invite below the quota. 

We can speculate about the reasoning, but it wont help  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Is there any data how many new Zealanders applied for civil engineering? Maybe that filled the remaining 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Is there any data how many new Zealanders applied for civil engineering? Maybe that filled the remaining
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




I dont think it explicitly mentions nz stream .. not recalling at least 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

It won't help, but gotta do something to pass the time while you're either waiting for your ITA or visa grant! I notice on other Australian visa forums, they do that a lot 
Maybe civil engineers are just more common sensical loleace:




andreyx108b said:


> I would see it as a combination of the above:
> 
> High threshold + limited number of ITAs + overall intention to invite below the quota.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Its better to work towards increasing the points  or looking at Canada as a second option for migration  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi fellow CEs, I need your advice on filling up the EOI. 
I have a positive assessment fro EA last September 2017 then I decided to get the RSEA as well just this January 2018. I'm just confused which date should I put on *Date of skills assessment (dd/mm/yyyy)* is it still Sept 2017?
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Suzumiya said:


> Hi fellow CEs, I need your advice on filling up the EOI.
> I have a positive assessment fro EA last September 2017 then I decided to get the RSEA as well just this January 2018. I'm just confused which date should I put on *Date of skills assessment (dd/mm/yyyy)* is it still Sept 2017?
> Thank you so much in advance!


What is RSEA?

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> What is RSEA?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment

I initially just avail the Standard Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) assessment which was Sept 2017. I really intended not to claim any experience, however due to the recent trend of the invitations I realized that my (55+5 NSW) will not have no chance anymore. So just this January, I applied for RSEA to get an additional 10 pts.

I'm just confused which assessment date will prevail?


----------



## varunwalia (Mar 20, 2018)

*need help*

Hi I am Varun from India. I am a Civil Engineer with 10+ years of experience. Age-33 My IELTS score are L7, R8, W7, S8. My score comes out to be 65. 
I am yet to start the process of getting my CDR from Engineers Australia. Would really appreciate if someone can guide me with CDR's. 
what are my chances of making through?


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

Suzumiya said:


> Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No need to do RSEA, all you need is proper proofs of your employment. All proof should match with each other. 
I have not applied for RESA. DEBP does not recognise RESA done by EA they do employment verification by themself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

At 65 points, it is doubtful you will get an invitation. For many months now, the minimum has been 75 points to get an invitation.
Try to increase your english score to 8+ in all categories.




varunwalia said:


> Hi I am Varun from India. I am a Civil Engineer with 10+ years of experience. Age-33 My IELTS score are L7, R8, W7, S8. My score comes out to be 65.
> I am yet to start the process of getting my CDR from Engineers Australia. Would really appreciate if someone can guide me with CDR's.
> what are my chances of making through?


----------



## varunwalia (Mar 20, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> At 65 points, it is doubtful you will get an invitation. For many months now, the minimum has been 75 points to get an invitation.
> Try to increase your english score to 8+ in all categories.


Thanks a lot for the reply. 

it is not possible for me to get an 8+ in IELTS because i won't be able to score 8 in writing. Shall I go for PTE then? 

Is there any whatsapp group of Civil Engineers for Australia?


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Bad_english said:


> No need to do RSEA, all you need is proper proofs of your employment. All proof should match with each other.
> I have not applied for RESA. DEBP does not recognise RESA done by EA they do employment verification by themself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I see, but I already avail the additional RSEA just to be sure that I can claim my experiences. So my question now is which date I have to put on the date of assessment.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello guys, 
Please anyone suggest me are chances to get approval from VIC. I am bit nervous about my case. I lodged application on vic website on 25 feb 18 and receive confirmation mail on 1st march 18 with 65+5 points. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> At 65 points, it is doubtful you will get an invitation. For many months now, the minimum has been 75 points to get an invitation.
> 
> Try to increase your english score to 8+ in all categories.




Second that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes do the PTE is it easier to get a higher score since it is scored by the computer.

I don't know of any specific whatsapp group for civil engineers.



varunwalia said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply.
> 
> it is not possible for me to get an 8+ in IELTS because i won't be able to score 8 in writing. Shall I go for PTE then?
> 
> Is there any whatsapp group of Civil Engineers for Australia?


----------



## kkalpesh87 (Apr 30, 2018)

Load Previous
kurca88
New Member
Join: Sep 2017
Posts: 21
Turkey



Mar 26, 2018 · #308
Hey Guys,

I have a question about CDR writing :
I am a mechanical engineer from a non-accredited university in Turkey. I worked at Company A for 3.5 years and then I changed my company. Now, I am working at this company B for 6 months. To sum up,

University Education 2009-2013 (Non-Accredited University)
Company A May 2014- Sept. 2017 (3 years 5 Months)
Company B Sept. 2017 – Present ( 6 Months)

I want to take migration skill assessment from Engineers Australia and I want to take advice from you about career episode’s content ;
Option A : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on University Graduation Project, Company A and Company B ?
Option B : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on University Graduation Project, Company A and Company A again ?
Option B : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on Company A, Company A and Company A again ?

Best Regards
Martinoonline
New Member
Join: May 2017
Posts: 2
Nigeria

Apr 21, 2018 · #309
Hi everyone,

Please, how relevant is one's course of study to one's nominated occupation for EA assessment. I have a degree in Metallurgical and Materials Engineering but I want to assess as a Structural Engineer. I have little experience in structural engineering and I did some related academic projects during my masters in Subsea Engineering.

If I write good career episodes, will I get positive assessment as a structural engineer irrespective of my degree?
sidpadki
New Member
Join: Apr 2018
Posts: 1

Apr 26, 2018 · #310
I applied for CDR assessment FASTTRACK mode on 10 March. Just today, the status has changed to "Awaiting applicant response" - Submit additional information for applicant assessment

I am waiting to hear back from my migration agent on exact nature of CO queries. Do you all have any idea as to what to expect ?
kkalpesh87
online
New Member
Join: about 12 hours ago
Posts: 1

less than 5 seconds ago · #311
Hi,
Thanks evryone for guiding us in the PR journey. Need help on the following queries.

I completed my Civil Engineering in 2008 and worked for infrastructure software solutions company from 2008-2012. My role was to develope Road and Rail design software products. 
From 2012-14 I did MBA post which I am working in Banking and Financial Services industry in Risk Management (2014-18).
My question is - 
1.Can I apply for PR basis Civil Engineering and will I be able to claim 5 points for 4 years of engineering experience (2008-12).
2. Is there any relevant occupation that can help me get points for my experience?

I have given PTE and got 79+.
My Points are - Age -30, Education -15 and English Test - 20. Total = 65.


----------



## OzBargain (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Guys,

EOI lodged at 23/04/2018 as Civil Engineer 233211 with points, 

Age 30
English 20
Degree 15

189/65
190 NSW/70

Looking at the current trend, should I expect an invite from NSW (SS)?

I know 189 won't be possible with 65 points.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

OzBargain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> EOI lodged at 23/04/2018 as Civil Engineer 233211 with points,
> 
> ...




End of financial year... challenging time but civil engineers are prioritized in NSW good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

12 Civil Engineers were invited to apply for a 189 Visa in the April 18th Invitation round.
approximately 4% of the total of 300 invitation sent out.
Again 75 points was the minimum required to get an invitation.


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

Hi, just a newbie here. 

Hope to ask whether anybody (233211 occupation code) received an ITA under SC190 for NSW/VIC with 65+5 EOI points from March 2018. 

Appreciate the inputs. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,

looking at myimmitracker, very few people people with 233211 occupation are receiving ITAs to victoria. The vast majority are for NSW,ACT and a few for Queensland. 



Lebern_Jane said:


> Hi, just a newbie here.
> 
> Hope to ask whether anybody (233211 occupation code) received an ITA under SC190 for NSW/VIC with 65+5 EOI points from March 2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Lebern_Jane said:


> Hi, just a newbie here.
> 
> Hope to ask whether anybody (233211 occupation code) received an ITA under SC190 for NSW/VIC with 65+5 EOI points from March 2018.
> 
> ...


Not at all... waiting since 70 days


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> looking at myimmitracker, very few people people with 233211 occupation are receiving ITAs to victoria. The vast majority are for NSW,ACT and a few for Queensland.




Thanks for your input!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Not at all... waiting since 70 days




All the best you! Thanks for your input. 

May I know which state u applied for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Lebern_Jane said:


> Dilpreet786 said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all... waiting since 70 days
> ...



Yeah i am waiting response from VIC.


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

Hi Guys.

I am a Civil Engineer and my EOI submitted 0n 10 May (VIC) with score 65/189 and 70/190.
Age :25 points
Eng: 10 points
Exp:15 points
Edu: 15 points
+5/190
Is it difficult to be approved in VIC with these scores and how long it might take.
I heard that the new invitation round might come on 23 May 2018, so I don't think I will be included in such short period , but how long usually it takes.
I applied also for 190/NSW, what are my chances here, even though I prefer VIC more

Appreciate if any advise on the subject.


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

How much time it will take for following two conditions
1. visa 189 with 70 points
2. visa 190 with 70+5 points in NSW



ANZCO: 233211
Age (31y): 30
Education: 15
Work Experience: 15
English: 10
EOI : 15.05.2018


----------



## OzBargain (Jan 28, 2018)

Gagandsingh said:


> How much time it will take for following two conditions
> 1. visa 189 with 70 points
> 2. visa 190 with 70+5 points in NSW
> 
> ...



With 70 + 5, you should be next in line with 190 NSW as per my analysis.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Based on the most recent invitation rounds, you won't get any invite at 65 points for 189 visa. Civil Engineers with 70 points waited up to 130 days before being invited.
Victoria hasn't granted any 190 visa to civil engineers in many months. 




Ziad Sal said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I am a Civil Engineer and my EOI submitted 0n 10 May (VIC) with score 65/189 and 70/190.
> Age :25 points
> ...


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

why the cut off in visa 189 for civil engg 2332 is not mentioned anywhere?
I can see other fields cutoff but for civil engg it is not available anywhere. Can someone send me the link or website where i can find the same?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gagandsingh said:


> why the cut off in visa 189 for civil engg 2332 is not mentioned anywhere?
> I can see other fields cutoff but for civil engg it is not available anywhere. Can someone send me the link or website where i can find the same?




Did you check in skill select? Non pro rata? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkalpesh87 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I completed my Civil Engineering in 2008 and worked for infrastructure software company from 2008-2012. My role was to develope Road and Rail design software products. 

From 2012-14 I did MBA post which I am working in Banking and Financial Services industry in Risk Management (2014-18). 

Query: 
1.Can I apply for PR basis Civil Engineering and will I be able to claim 5 points for 4 years of engineering experience (2008-12)?

2. I have given PTE and got 79+. My Points are - 
Age -30
Education -15 
English Test - 20
Experience - Pending


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

Where can i check this ?


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you check in skill select? Non pro rata?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can i check this ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gagandsingh said:


> Where can i check this ?




Forum, tracker etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Any grants today for any civil engineers?


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

AU showing no love us CEs lol


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

Last cutoff for 189 for 9th May goes up to 75. I think its gonna be tough for 70 points to get invitation.
Dont know about 190 trend and there is no luck for civil engg in this invitation round.
Any idea for 190 trend for civil Engg?

__________________
ANZSCO 233211

Points
SC189: 70
SC190: 75 (NSW)
EOI: 16-05-2018


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi experts, anybody can give me an idea whether with 65+5 do I have any chance in NSW as structural engineer 233214? my EOI is on 12 April.

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi all, does anybody have received Nomination from VIC. Does any body crossed 12 weeks wait?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you check in skill select? Non pro rata?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, can you please tell me whether NSW considers 2332 as a whole or they further segregate invites for 233211, 233212, 233214 etc separately?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi, can you please tell me whether NSW considers 2332 as a whole or they further segregate invites for 233211, 233212, 233214 etc separately?


I can't say, i would guess that they would distribute anzsos within the group evenly but proportionally... like say 26111* they invite some 261111 and some 261112, but as most are 261111 then obviosuly there are more 261111 report an invite. I hope it make sense


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I can't say, i would guess that they would distribute anzsos within the group evenly but proportionally... like say 26111* they invite some 261111 and some 261112, but as most are 261111 then obviosuly there are more 261111 report an invite. I hope it make sense


Absolutly you are correct but what i am trying to say that suppose in $$$$11 there are 15 nos 75 pointers where as in $$$$12 they have 1 nos 75 and 4 nos 70 pointers, so if they decided to give 15 invite then whether 12 from $$$$11 and 3 from $$$$12 will be invited or they will close the matter with all 75 pointers only?


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

kkalpesh87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I completed my Civil Engineering in 2008 and worked for infrastructure software company from 2008-2012. My role was to develope Road and Rail design software products.
> 
> ...





Yes of course you can do that for 5 points in experience


----------



## kru (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi guys, I recently got my EA assessment as a Civil Engineer, but unfortunately I did not opt for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. Does that mean I cannot claim 5 points for work experience in my EOI now? 

I am really confused. 

Seniors please guide.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

If all you submitted was your engineeering degree, then that is all you can claim points for.
You need the RSEA to claim employment points...although the final decision whether to accept the evidence is by the DHA case officer after you lodge your application.



kru said:


> Hi guys, I recently got my EA assessment as a Civil Engineer, but unfortunately I did not opt for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. Does that mean I cannot claim 5 points for work experience in my EOI now?
> 
> I am really confused.
> 
> ...


----------



## RASF.Poli (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello.

I have a question and maybe someone has been through the same before me and could help.

I'm civil engineer and just finished Diploma and Advanced Diploma in Project Management (2 years).
My current student visa ends next month and I'd like to apply for 485 (graduate visa - work stream).

My question is: is it possible to prove that Project Management is CLOSELY RELATED to Civil Engineering?
Can my 485 application be refused?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jameswinstanley (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello, I am currently completing the EOI for the 190 state sponsored visa and have a query regarding employment history. I have worked as a Civil Engineer in the UK since 2008 but have studied part time whilst doing so. This means that although I had 2 No. HNC's prior to working I only completed my Masters in 2017.

When obtaining my skills assessment from Engineers Australia I opted to have a Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (perhaps this was a mistake?). Unfortunately they only consider employment following graduation as valid. Only the Masters degree has been validated.

My question is do I select 10 years of relevant employment on the EOI or 1 year since graduating? I can prove that I worked during this period as an engineer but is it now compromised?

The skill set page states the following:

Provide details of the client’s employment history for the last 10 years.

For current employment, the 'end date' field should be left blank. SkillSelect will continue to tally periods of employment from date of EOI submission to the date of invitation to apply. Therefore, the client must update their EOI if their employment details change.

For Points Tested visas:
To be awarded points for employment it must meet three requirements:

it was undertaken after the client meets at least the entry level requirements as set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study and or amount of on-the-job training);
it involved duties at the level of depth and complexity expected in Australia, and
it meets the standards of skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation.
A client is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers a client to be skilled in the nominated occupation.

It is beneficial for the client to obtain advice on their skilled employment by the relevant skills assessing authority as it provides clarity on the number of points the client is eligible for. Visa processing officers provide precedence to this advice when assessing employment history.

IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.

Where the relevant assessing authority does not provide an opinion on skilled employment and there are no standards set by the relevant assessing authority available on their website, clients need to provide evidence of employment experience after the date they completed qualifications and necessary skilled employment as per the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.

Any periods of skilled employment must have been undertaken at the required skill level. Any gaps which are periods when the client was not in employment cannot be counted as periods of skilled employment. While the client is able to include previous employment that is not related to the nominated or closely related occupation, no points will be awarded.

Note that I am on 70 points for the 190 visa without my work experience but would have 85 points otherwise. If I were to include my experience pre degree qualification (the text states afterwards) could this be proven via colleague reference, or signed off approval forms?

I don't want to over egg my points then be rejected....


----------



## roselle.manabat (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I am civil engineer graduate. 
I got Engineering (Site Engineer) background in the Philippines 2011-2014. 
Currently working as QS here in Singapore (2014-current). 

Any one can suggest to me which assessment should I go for? 
AIQS or EA? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bubberducky (Apr 7, 2018)

What are the chances of getting 489 visa for a civil engineer with 55 (+10 state sponsorship= 65) points?


----------

